# Hollywood Harp !!



## Jackles (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... stcount=10

The Hollywood Orchestra will be complete after all.


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 23, 2014)

Dang it! I clicked on this thread fully expecting a link to buy/download the Hollywood Harp and instead I just get a link to Doug saying it'll get released in the future. :(


----------



## guydoingmusic (Dec 23, 2014)

Lawson. @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Dang it! I clicked on this thread fully expecting a link to buy/download the Hollywood Harp and instead I just get a link to Doug saying it'll get released in the future. :(



How is this sad...? He (Doug) said "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free, if they own any volume in the series."

That's pretty cool in itself! And probably a pretty good PR move on their part! :D


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 23, 2014)

guydoingmusic @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Lawson. @ Tue Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang it! I clicked on this thread fully expecting a link to buy/download the Hollywood Harp and instead I just get a link to Doug saying it'll get released in the future. :(
> ...



True, true. I just thought I might not have to wait to get my hands on it. :D


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 23, 2014)

"It won't be for a while" means don't hold your breath.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Dec 23, 2014)

wcreed51 @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> "It won't be for a while" means don't hold your breath.



"FREE" also means: It's free... Be grateful. If they move too slow, I'm sure you can find a harp that you can pay for and download right now!! OR... you could book a studio and harpist. Hire an engineer to capture everything. Hire your own programmer. And bam.. you have your very own Harp Library. Please feel free to distribute that harp library to all of us for free!! All while we moan about it taking you too long to complete!

It's amazing the amount of "entitlement"... 

Oh and let's not forget to ;/c] out of the Play Engine!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

guydoingmusic @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> wcreed51 @ Tue Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > "It won't be for a while" means don't hold your breath.
> ...



Not to beat the dead equine, but would it be fair to say that something announced 6 or 7 years ago (was it more? I'm speaking of the Unicorn-ish Play Pro) could be considered a little tardy?

(Of course, one could learn to code, develop one's own sample engine and port all of EW's libraries over to it, but considering promises made, it did seem unnecessary...)


----------



## guydoingmusic (Dec 23, 2014)

While the S.S. East West sails a bit slow at times... wait.. You're 102... what are you complaining about?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

Just stating facts, young man :wink:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 23, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Just stating facts, young man :wink:



John Lennon: "Life is what happens to you when you're busy making other plans."


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Just stating facts, young man :wink:
> ...



Nyc Composer-"Play Pro is what happens when you....umm...well....when....

."


----------



## handz (Dec 23, 2014)

WOW, great news with the harp!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Dec 23, 2014)

WOW!!!

Free Harp? Yes!!!

Play Pro? Yes!!!

Smaller Sections? YES!!!!!!

Wow! Good news from the EW front! Very excited!


----------



## Jackles (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm wondering if Shawn Murphy will be back on the team for this occasion.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 24, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> [
> Not to beat the dead equine, but would it be fair to say that something announced 6 or 7 years ago (was it more? I'm speaking of the Unicorn-ish Play Pro) could be considered a little tardy?
> 
> (Of course, one could learn to code, develop one's own sample engine and port all of EW's libraries over to it, but considering promises made, it did seem unnecessary...)



Tardy? Hell that's legitimately VAPORWARE.

Announced in the beginning of 2009.
http://www.kvraudio.com/news/eastwest_announces_play_pro_formerly_play_2_0_10943


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 26, 2014)

Hollywood harp will be Shawn murphy!! 99% sure.


----------



## atw (Oct 14, 2015)

guydoingmusic said:


> How is this sad...? He (Doug) said "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free, if they own any volume in the series."
> 
> That's pretty cool in itself! And probably a pretty good PR move on their part! :D



Do i have to own all volumes of HW (strings, brass, ww, percussion) OR would be *one *of the four volumes enough to get the harp?


----------



## Boberg (Oct 14, 2015)

atw said:


> Do i have to own all volumes of HW (strings, brass, ww, percussion) OR would be *one *of the four volumes enough to get the harp?



Doug has said one will be enough.

He also just posted on Eastwests own forum that this is being released next month (november)! You can find his comment here.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 14, 2015)

guydoingmusic said:


> While the S.S. East West sails a bit slow at times... wait.. You're 102... what are you complaining about?


Larry and I both have only limited time left before we have to go into 'the home', but at least some of you kids may eventually see this instrument!


----------



## alanb (Oct 14, 2015)

There is a nearly-infinite probability that I will not have fully exploited HO(D)'s capabilities by the time the harp rolls out... regardless of when that actually is. My wait will be grumble-free.

It's also nice to see Doug and Nick working together again (this may be old news to the well-informed, but it's the first I'd heard of it). They've certainly done some nice things as a team — long may they run.....


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 14, 2015)

Frank:


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 14, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Larry and I both have only limited time left before we have to go into 'the home', but at least some of you kids may eventually see this instrument!



Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 14, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Larry and I both have only limited time left before we have to go into 'the home', but at least some of you kids may eventually see this instrument!


Now that made me laugh . I guess there's no point harping on about a released date


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 15, 2015)

SymphonicSamples said:


> harping


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 15, 2015)

Did this thread just get randomly resurrected or has there been any kind of rumourword?


----------



## lucor (Oct 15, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Did this thread just get randomly resurrected or has there been any kind of rumourword?



As Boberg pointed out, Doug confirmed it will be released next month (http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=51994).


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 15, 2015)

lucor said:


> As Boberg pointed out, Doug confirmed it will be released next month (http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=51994).



Oooh lovely, ta.


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, finally!


----------



## Pietro (Oct 15, 2015)

It better not collide with the release of "Starcraft 2: Legacy of the Void". Better nothing collide with it, damn it.

I really need a good harp  and I don't want to miss it.
- Piotr


----------



## handz (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 18, 2015)

handz said:


>


._.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow - I was trying to read names on the bottom - does it look like Shawn Murphy written on the right side?? If they brought him in again, to "mic" the solo stuff - that`s a fest!!

BUT, if they restrict it to Cloud only,  I`ll kill myself for canceling it two months ago (because of owning most of their stuff anyway)


----------



## Vin (Oct 19, 2015)

Vlzmusic said:


> Wow - I was trying to read names on the bottom - does it look like Shawn Murphy written on the right side?? If they brought him in again, to "mic" the solo stuff - that`s a fest!



It says: Produced by Doug Rogers and Nick Phoenix, sound engineer Shawn Murphy.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, that`s what I hoped it would read. And frankly, it is a surprise, considering production of the Hollywood Series took place years ago. I do hope he actually was there again,  at least to confirm right mic placement for the Violin and the Cello. Not that I don`t trust EW marketing and all.....  But I always say, they deserve heaps of credit for bringing Murphy, and the Ewqlso engineer into the sampling game!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 19, 2015)

That's great news!  I only wish I wouldn't need to subscribe to the cloud. I hope they would come available to all.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Oct 19, 2015)

I remember a while back that EW mentioned potentially offering a discount for those who already own the original Solo Violin Library. So I'm guessing that these will be available to purchase outright too. They released ProDrummer as full purchases / licenses and implemented those libraries into Composer Cloud too. We shall wait and see!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 19, 2015)

Terrific news of course, I recall them stating that one of these libraries would be free for the owners of Hollywood series? Do you guys remember that or is it just my fantasy?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 19, 2015)

PeterKorcek said:


> Terrific news of course, I recall them stating that one of these libraries would be free for the owners of Hollywood series? Do you guys remember that or is it just my fantasy?



Yes, the harp.


----------



## cyoder (Oct 19, 2015)

PeterKorcek said:


> Terrific news of course, I recall them stating that one of these libraries would be free for the owners of Hollywood series? Do you guys remember that or is it just my fantasy?


When they first announced the harp I was under the impression that it would be free to those who own ANY of the Hollywood Orchestra libraries, but since then (I forget who/when/where) there was some talk of it only being free to owners of ALL Hollywood Orchestra libraries (to which I don't qualify). Obviously I hope it's the former, but I think if you own the whole series you'll get it free.

Best,

EDIT: Oops, Jay beat me to it.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm interested to see how the solo instruments are. Shame I doubt those of us who bought Solo Violin before won't get a nice discount on the new one considering how terrible the first was. >_<


----------



## maclaine (Oct 19, 2015)

cyoder said:


> When they first announced the harp I was under the impression that it would be free to those who own ANY of the Hollywood Orchestra libraries, but since then (I forget who/when/where) there was some talk of it only being free to owners of ALL Hollywood Orchestra libraries (to which I don't qualify). Obviously I hope it's the former, but I think if you own the whole series you'll get it free.
> 
> Best,
> 
> EDIT: Oops, Jay beat me to it.



Pretty sure they said it's just people who own Hollywood Percussion, as the harp is traditionally a member of that section, and it was left out of the initial library release.


----------



## cyoder (Oct 19, 2015)

maclaine said:


> Pretty sure they said it's just people who own Hollywood Percussion, as the harp is traditionally a member of that section, and it was left out of the initial library release.


Sounds logical, but I hope it's not true.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 19, 2015)

cyoder said:


> Sounds logical, but I hope it's not true.


"We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free." Sounds promising to me.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 19, 2015)

maclaine said:


> Pretty sure they said it's just people who own Hollywood Percussion, as the harp is traditionally a member of that section, and it was left out of the initial library release.



*cough* the harp is a member of the stringed instrument family *cough*


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree with Guy, its a string family instrument, and I am 99% positive it wasn`t "left out" from the previous stages of the Hollywood series, but produced this year, hence my excitement about Shawn Murphy being credited again, meaning he was involved in the new recordings as well (in my logic at least).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 20, 2015)

It is only free if you have all four sections.


----------



## alanb (Oct 20, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> *cough* the harp is a member of the stringed instrument family *cough*




Not if you play it like a kanun-on-steroids . . .


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 20, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> *cough* the harp is a member of the stringed instrument family *cough*



That is however, a 20th century view of it. Prior to that, it was regarded as a percussion instrument.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 20, 2015)

Hoping for a several dynamics and a ton of runs, but hey, for free I'm sure I'll find a use for it either way!


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2015)

Vlzmusic said:


> I agree with Guy, its a string family instrument, and I am 99% positive it wasn`t "left out" from the previous stages of the Hollywood series, but produced this year, hence my excitement about Shawn Murphy being credited again, meaning he was involved in the new recordings as well (in my logic at least).



I think by "left out" they mean they intended to release a harp with the Hollywood Orchestra collection but didn't get to it (I recall an old article where Doug mentions he wants to get it done asap). Sometimes bumps in the road happen, I'm glad to see they are able to come through and are offering it for free to full HO owners (that bundle sale keeps paying off ). I hope they are willing to sell all three new instruments at a reasonable cost, but I realize their new emphasis will probably be Composer cloud. I still prefer to buy than rent.


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 20, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> It is only free if you have all four sections.



NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

As Doug said: "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free. It won't be for a while because we have a HUGE project in development, but we're going to do it."…are you positive Jay that "users of the Hollywood series" means all four sections? I mean, if it said "entire Hollywood" or "Hollywood Orchestra" I could see that, but just "users"...

I wonder what is gonna be cheaper; HOP Silver or the harp by itself. lol


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 20, 2015)

Lawson. said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> As Doug said: "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free. It won't be for a while because we have a HUGE project in development, but we're going to do it."…are you positive Jay that "users of the Hollywood series" means all four sections? I mean, if it said "entire Hollywood" or "Hollywood Orchestra" I could see that, but just "users"...
> 
> I wonder what is gonna be cheaper; HOP Silver or the harp by itself. lol



Yes, I got that answer directly from Doug. And it makes sense to me in that it completes the orchestra, so free for those who own the _rest_ of the orchestra.


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 20, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> That is however, a 20th century view of it. Prior to that, it was regarded as a percussion instrument.


And the "Hollywood" series being a 17th century library?


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 20, 2015)

In that case, I'm glad I purchased the entire Hollywood series


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 20, 2015)

WallofSound said:


> And the "Hollywood" series being a 17th century library?



No, just saying that the view of harp has evolved over time.


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 20, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> No, just saying that the view of harp has evolved over time.


Ah, sorry, thought the subject was the Hollywood Harp.
No worries, thanks for clearing that out.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## HardyP (Oct 20, 2015)

cyoder said:


> When they first announced the harp I was under the impression that it would be free to those who own ANY of the Hollywood Orchestra libraries


Me too, and I am quite shure that it has been explained like that on soundsonline!
I was really looking forward, but now a little bit sad... But hey, maybe there will be an "complete your HW Series - only 2 days so hurry up" advertisement...


----------



## HardyP (Oct 20, 2015)

HardyP said:


> Me too, and I am quite shure that it has been explained like that on soundsonline!


Ha, I was right: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...harp-solo-cello-violin-in-the-pipeline.42684/
So Doug changed(*) his own thread <ouch>...

(*) or has been censored...? Who knows !


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 20, 2015)

HardyP said:


> Ha, I was right: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...harp-solo-cello-violin-in-the-pipeline.42684/
> So Doug changed(*) his own thread <ouch>...
> 
> (*) or has been censored...? Who knows !



I KNEW IT!!! Thanks for confirming my suspicions…I thought something was odd...


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 20, 2015)

Lawson. said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> As Doug said: "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free. It won't be for a while because we have a HUGE project in development, but we're going to do it."…are you positive Jay that "users of the Hollywood series" means all four sections? I mean, if it said "entire Hollywood" or "Hollywood Orchestra" I could see that, but just "users"...





HardyP said:


> Ha, I was right: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...harp-solo-cello-violin-in-the-pipeline.42684/
> So Doug changed(*) his own thread <ouch>...



For those of you who doesn't do links...

Doug Rogers said:
OK, a few updates and clarifications ...

(1) We have shelved the Cello library, it suffers some of the same problems as the Solo Violin, which is my least favorite collection. Instead, we're going to do Solo Violin and Solo Cello in EastWest Studio 1 so they match the rest of the Hollywood series.

(2) We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free, *if they own any volume in the series*. It won't be for a while because we have a HUGE project in development, but we're going to do it.

...

Best,
Anders


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 20, 2015)

WallofSound said:


> For those of you who doesn't do links...
> 
> Doug Rogers said:
> OK, a few updates and clarifications ...
> ...



Apparently that was changed afterwards. Admin on the forum wrote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *-Lawson-* 


This originally said "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free, if they own any volume in the series. It won't be for a while because we have a HUGE project in development, but we're going to do it."

Why did it change?



He amended the offer shortly after, and the post, once the cost escalated. Owners of the Hollywood series will get the free Harp ... on request, when it's released next month.

And:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *-Lawson-* 


Oh, ok. So does that mean if I own Strings and/or Brass and/or WW and/or Perc I can request to get my harp? Sweet!



​Hollywood series, meaning all four sections, aka Hollywood Orchestra.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 21, 2015)

Way to go EW. That'll earn you goodwill.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 21, 2015)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Way to go EW. That'll earn you goodwill.



I agree. Basically companies can do what ever they want, but promising customers something for free, and then breaking the promise, is really nasty thing to do. It won't help EW to get customers.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 21, 2015)

hmmm... this development is really a let-down. I have purchased all Silver Editions then upgraded to Gold, but do not own Orchestra, since I already have more than enough great-sounding percussions. Doug´s initial statement made me happy, but it seems that things change quite often at EW.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 21, 2015)

HardyP said:


> Ha, I was right: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...harp-solo-cello-violin-in-the-pipeline.42684/
> So Doug changed(*) his own thread <ouch>...
> 
> (*) or has been censored...? Who knows !


Yeahhh from "if they own one" to owning all. Don't make promises you can't keep.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 21, 2015)

If I'm being honest, I don't really care if I don't get the Hollywood Harp since I'm building an Orchestral Tools template and will probably get their symphonic harp.

But I do think it's tarnishing for a company's reputation to make an unambiguous promise and then later go back on it.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

I think sekkowski has it right."He amended the offer shortly after."

Doug can be impulsive and I think when he gave it a little thought, he realized that given the amount of time and expense to create the harp his original impulse was perhaps a bit _too_ generous.

As I said, to me it makes far more logical sense for it to be free to people who are looking to complete the purchased orchestra rather than just 1 member of the orchestra but I fully understand why someone who doesn't have all of it and who read the original announcement got excited and therefore is now disappointed.


----------



## james7275 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes, I was almost sure that it was anyone owning at least one part of the series would get the Harp. I wasn't aware that he changed the offer shortly there after. Not the first time someone has reneged on a promise. Guess I'll just keep using the harp in the original east west orchestra.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 21, 2015)

Depending on how good the harp turns out and seeing if it exceeds the standards of a fair number of great Kontakt harps, this may turn out to be an ounce of extra incentive for me to snag HOP during some insane 80% sale. The solo violin and cello interest me a teeny bit more, but what I'm really looking forward to is Play Pro - it may be the most exciting thing from EW yet (maybe tied with Hollywood series).


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 21, 2015)

I totally understand all points of view expressed here . Negating what was said initially on the EW forum , I think it's a lot to ask to get the Harp free for a customer who owns one section . I can't off the top of my head think of another developer that would do that . Intern I think it's fair to offer it to a customer whom owns all parts . That being said , maybe they could take the approach and give some ratio of discount off the price which allows for a greater percentage discount if you own more parts . Like 1 section - 15% off , 2 sections - 30% off , 3 sections 45% off or whatever as an example . That might be a more amicable approach . Either way I'm looking forward to hearing what it sounds like


----------



## cyoder (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm disappointed to hear this. I'll probably get it eventually anyway just for the sake of having a complete orchestra in a room, but like Rasmus I've been wanting to go the OT way when I can afford it. I'm assuming it will only be free if you own the entire Hollywood Orchestra range before the harp is released? Or would the harp be a free addition anytime you complete the collection?

Best,


----------



## Pietro (Oct 21, 2015)

Regular price for the Solo Violin library is $100. So I guess, if the Harp is in the same range, it's not a biggie, though it does look odd to break the promiss. I am almost sure it was supposed to be part of the Hollywood Orchestral Percussion library, but this has changed too.

As a user of Hollywood Series (all but Woodwinds), I just hope it's good. I'm in need of a good harp. And multi mic positions! Tons of glissandi and multisampled stuff, so I can convincingly build my own. Fingers crossed.

- Piotr


----------



## lpuser (Oct 21, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> but I fully understand why someone who doesn't have all of it and who read the original announcement got excited and therefore is now disappointed.



If my memory does not trick me, the HW series was already complete back when the "free harp" was mentioned, because HW Orchestra was not on the horizon publicly. But I could be wrong...


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 21, 2015)

The Violin/Cello/Harp bundle with be $799 (just posted on EW forum)


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 21, 2015)

wcreed51 said:


> The Violin/Cello/Harp bundle with be $799 (just posted on EW forum)



Seems steep. I could buy the best alternatives the competition has to offer and still have money left for beer and a pizza, so it had better be revolutionary.


----------



## Pietro (Oct 21, 2015)

"The Solo Instruments Collection (Cello/Harp/Violin) will be $799 ($699 if you qualify for the free Harp)."

So I take the Harp is still going to be $100?

- Piotr


----------



## Audio Birdi (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's something i'm intrigued to know, will these libraries contain multiple-mic positions or single mic positions only?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

KaBirdi said:


> Here's something i'm intrigued to know, will these libraries contain multiple-mic positions or single mic positions only?



I would be surprised if they are not consistent with the rest of the orchestra.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Oct 21, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I would be surprised if they are not consistent with the rest of the orchestra.


I would be too, since they're essentially completing the collections we already own. So having the same mic positions would make sense. Considering the price of each of the libraries (or in this case, a package), it seems plausible that they'll be multi-microphone based.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 21, 2015)

wcreed51 said:


> The Violin/Cello/Harp bundle with be $799 (just posted on EW forum)


Those better be the best damn solo instruments I've ever heard with the most expressive control ever designed.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 21, 2015)

Actually, the harp is a harmonic instrument ​


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

Mystic said:


> Those better be the best damn solo instruments I've ever heard with the most expressive control ever designed.



My prediction is that nobody will be forced at gunpoint to buy them


----------



## Mystic (Oct 22, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> My prediction is that nobody will be forced at gunpoint to buy them


They never are, but it's a very bold move to price a solo instrument that high. Especially considering how bad EW botched their first attempt.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2015)

Mystic said:


> They never are, but it's a very bold move to price a solo instrument that high. Especially considering how bad EW botched their first attempt.



Well if you convert pounds to dollars it is roughly he same price as Spitfire's solo strings. As for the original solo violin, my understanding is that Nick did it quickly for his own purposes and they decided to put it out in the marketplace inexpensively. And while it isn't great IMHO, it isn't THAT bad for $99.

Anyway, as always, if they are not received well or are priced too high, EW will have to live with that. That is the way Capitalism works and personally I am fine with it.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 22, 2015)

Negating everything , I have no doubt they will all be lovely additions to the Hollywood Orchestra and complete an emormous undertaking which started way back when Hollywood Strings was first released . I'd hate to think how many working hours went into all the planning , recordings , editing and programming for the entire Hollywood Orchestra , and when you then consider the price at which it can be had for now . Incredible value .


----------



## NoamL (Oct 22, 2015)

I wonder how they recorded glissandos. I find the EWQLSO harp to be a very usable instrument already, despite being a decade old... the only problem is constructing glisses note-by-note is awkward and time consuming.

I wonder if the task is even achievable in samples. My ideal would be to have fingertip access to major, natural minor, melodic minor, octatonic, Dorian, 7, m7b5, dim7, whole tone, hexatonic, Lydian, 7#11, sus42, and maybe a few others. That's already 13 "articulations" just for glisses.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 22, 2015)

NoamL said:


> I wonder how they recorded glissandos. I find the EWQLSO harp to be a very usable instrument already, despite being a decade old... the only problem is constructing glisses note-by-note is awkward and time consuming.
> 
> I wonder if the task is even achievable in samples. My ideal would be to have fingertip access to major, natural minor, melodic minor, octatonic, Dorian, 7, m7b5, dim7, whole tone, hexatonic, Lydian, 7#11, sus42, and maybe a few others. That's already 13 "articulations" just for glisses.



Yes! I agree, it would be really nice to have more than just the basics that everyone covers (major, minor, octatonic, whole tone). And though this is slightly off topic, I feel the same way about scale runs. Various libraries keep releasing runs, so there are now many options out there, but none of them cover much other than major, minor, and chromatic. I'd especially like melodic minor and a few of its modes covered (like 7#11 aka lydian dominant, as you mentioned), since I use those often.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 22, 2015)

wcreed51 said:


> The Violin/Cello/Harp bundle with be $799 (just posted on EW forum)



Yikes! 

So, I guess that means that if you were to break it down, the solo cello would be $350, and the violin also $350. That is, if you account for the harp being $100. That's pretty steep.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 22, 2015)

guydoingmusic said:


> How is this sad...? He (Doug) said "We are going to give users of the Hollywood series a Harp - free, if they own any volume in the series."
> 
> Hmmm... I remember reading a post about this last year too? "A free HW Harp if you own ANY volume(s) of the Hollywood Orchestra Series." Curious, only because I just received the news letter from Sounds Online stating that, "HOLLYWOOD HARP is FREE to owners of the complete Hollywood Orchestra, and you can qualify
> by purchasing the special offer below for 4 days only!"
> ...


----------



## Johnny (Oct 22, 2015)

Just curious if anyone else remembers this too?


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 22, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Just curious if anyone else remembers this too?



Oh I remember it all right...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 22, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Just curious if anyone else remembers this too?


Free harp for any customer with 2+ volumes wouldn't be outrageous. Especially since they're selling the full orchestra Diamond edition for $600 at the moment.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 22, 2015)

I was one of those soldiers who "had" to have the newest copy upon the initial release date, so I purchased HW Strings and Brass for the full meal deal. I think I paid $1499 for HW Strings alone? (Not to mention buying every single other EW and Quantum Leap product available- sure adds up!)


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 23, 2015)

I look forward to the those 2 solo libraries. If the are the same standard as Hollywood strings.... oh mine! 
Also the Harp- I just love the Harp.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 23, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I was one of those soldiers who "had" to have the newest copy upon the initial release date, so I purchased HW Strings and Brass for the full meal deal. I think I paid $1499 for HW Strings alone? (Not to mention buying every single other EW and Quantum Leap product available- sure adds up!)



Same here. Bought HS and HB diamond at release and always felt that the harp was an omission from HS, so Doug's initial offer seemed to make sense. Ah well...


----------



## lpuser (Oct 23, 2015)

So now that EW has sent out mails on the issue, I wonder if somebody could be so kind to explain what "Hollywood Orchestra" exactly includes?

I own all the other HW volumes and I don´t really understand if "Orchestra" is just a collection of stuff I already have plus some percussion bits? The website does not mention if it´s additional sounds or not.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 23, 2015)

The Hollywood Orchestra is all of the sections
HS, HB, HOW and HOP


----------



## Jackles (Oct 23, 2015)

The Violin/Cello/Harp bundle will be $799 ?!!! Holy smoke, that is a lot of $ !
During the current sale, the whole orchestra is cheaper than that !
I'm terribly curious to hear what it sounds like. At this price, it better be a lot better than the last solo string lib they released. 
I read what Jay said about this, and it's fair to say that $99 is the price of its quality (IMHO).



EastWest Lurker said:


> Well if you convert pounds to dollars it is roughly he same price as Spitfire's solo strings.



If I'm doing the maths correctly, 214 £ = 297 € = 329 $. I would rather say it's roughly no the same at all. 

So if the price reflects the quality, I'd say I'm really looking forward to listen to demos of those bad boys !!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2015)

lpuser said:


> So now that EW has sent out mails on the issue, I wonder if somebody could be so kind to explain what "Hollywood Orchestra" exactly includes?
> 
> I own all the other HW volumes and I don´t really understand if "Orchestra" is just a collection of stuff I already have plus some percussion bits? The website does not mention if it´s additional sounds or not.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



The Hollywood Orchestra is a bundle consisting of : Hollywood Strings;Hollywood Brass; Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds; Hollywood Orchestral Percussion; and soon, the Hollywood Harp.


----------



## JohnBMears (Oct 23, 2015)

I haven't gotten an email, but I own the Whole Hollywood Orchestra Diamond. Am I missing out on any info?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2015)

JohnBMears said:


> I haven't gotten an email, but I own the Whole Hollywood Orchestra Diamond. Am I missing out on any info?



It isn't released yet.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 24, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> The Hollywood Orchestra is a bundle consisting of : Hollywood Strings;Hollywood Brass; Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds; Hollywood Orchestral Percussion; and soon, the Hollywood Harp.



Thank you Jay. So Orchestra is the bundle and Perussion is what I am missing for the free Harp. Now I got it  Was a bit unclear from the mailing.


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 4, 2015)

Any details on this? I saw a post on the EW forum that someone said they had it and we only awaiting authorization. A mod replied there would need to be a PLAY update for Harp to work.

I'm interested in seeing what will be included and of course hearing it!


----------



## XiphiasAudio (Dec 29, 2015)

I haven't gotten an email yet :(
I have Percussion, strings, brass and woodwind diamond.
Is there somewhere we can go? Can't seem to find it on the website and don't want to send an email as I'm sure thousands of people are.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 29, 2015)

XiphiasAudio said:


> I haven't gotten an email yet :(
> I have Percussion, strings, brass and woodwind diamond.
> Is there somewhere we can go? Can't seem to find it on the website and don't want to send an email as I'm sure thousands of people are.



Email me with your account and iLok names, please. [email protected]


----------

